# 12 week old GSP...peeing in house and howling in crate at night!!! HELP



## Izabella (Dec 1, 2012)

We are on day 4 with our 12 weeks old GS puppy.. .she is doing well EXCEPT FOR........... peeing in the house and crying/howling everytime we put her in her crate...she really only goes in there at night to sleep or if we are out of the house.... how can we get a handle on the peeing thing??? We have restricted her water but because of where we live there is snow now so when I let her in the backyard she eats the snow!!!!!!!!!! we tried have her on a leash out side and not letting her eat the snow but then she only whins and doesn't eventhink about peeing (until she gets in the house of course!!) 
Any suggestions???


----------



## VegasFanNJ (Nov 20, 2012)

Izabella said:


> We are on day 4 with our 12 weeks old GS puppy.. .she is doing well EXCEPT FOR........... peeing in the house and crying/howling everytime we put her in her crate...she really only goes in there at night to sleep or if we are out of the house.... how can we get a handle on the peeing thing??? We have restricted her water but because of where we live there is snow now so when I let her in the backyard she eats the snow!!!!!!!!!! we tried have her on a leash out side and not letting her eat the snow but then she only whins and doesn't eventhink about peeing (until she gets in the house of course!!)
> Any suggestions???


Mine is the same age and Im on day 7. I had a crate that my old FULLSIZE German Shepherds used and she howled and howled. I decided to go buy a different crate because she was biting the metal. The new one is plastic but its more covered. Looks like a dog house/cat carrier and she stays quiet at night for like 6-7 hours in it. Put some newspaper down and get her to go on that if you cant take her outside all the time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Izabella said:


> We are on day 4 with our 12 weeks old GS puppy.. .she is doing well EXCEPT FOR........... peeing in the house and crying/howling everytime we put her in her crate...she really only goes in there at night to sleep or if we are out of the house.... how can we get a handle on the peeing thing??? We have restricted her water but because of where we live there is snow now so when I let her in the backyard she eats the snow!!!!!!!!!! we tried have her on a leash out side and not letting her eat the snow but then she only whins and doesn't eventhink about peeing (until she gets in the house of course!!)
> Any suggestions???


I got mine at 12 weeks too. You have to create a routine and be consistent. Do not take her out of that crate when she is crying, unless you know she has to go to the bathroom. Take her out on a leash everytime..this is not play time. Once she goes to the bathroom outside, give her a treat and praise her....lots of praise. Do not let her out of your sight if she is not in the crate. I started by taking mine out every hour, then every two, then three, etc. You have to catch her before she goes...do not use newspaper or pee pee pads, because you will then have to retrain her on not to use those. Mine was completely trained and out of her crate at about 7 months. She can now hold it 8-10 hours if need be, which I don't push, I prefer to let my dogs out every 4 hours or so, 6 hours at tops. Here is an example of a routine...it might look like a lot of crate time, but in the end it helps so that they don't have to be in the crate. Also remember they have to pee after they eat, they play, they wake up...You will feel like your spending more time outside then inside..once you start feeling this, then you have a good routine

6am...outside
615...eat
630..outside
700...in the crate
8-9..outside
9-10 back in crate
11-12 back outside
Eventually these numbers change as the pup gets older and can hold it.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Relax. It is only day 4. She is a baby and needs your utmost compassion and patience. Put bluntly, you need to buck up a little bit. Raising a puppy is hard work. You have a long road ahead so start educating yourself and that way you can better manage your dog. 

Potty training:
-keep the dog on a food and water schedule. that will help you predict when she will need to go
-always take her out right after she wakes up, 10mins after she eats, right when she stops playing, right when you take her out of the crate
-watch for behaviors such as circling, running to the door, whining excessively, sniffing the ground, looking at you for long periods of time, disappearing to a different room or corner - all of these behaviors can be used by dogs to indicate that they need to go. Listen to her cues and respond quickly
-She must always be taken out on lead when you take her outside to potty. When she goes to potty, you must ONLY wait for her to urinate or defecate. Do not play with her, do not let her run around, do not engage her in any way except to walk her around in circles until she goes. When she goes, immediately praise her and treat her. Make it a big party. If she eats snow, keep walking and moving. Don't give in and have patience. I have waited outside in the cold and rain for 30 mins in the past waiting a puppy out, but once they get the idea, they will learn quickly. 
-accidents will happen. That's just the fact so get prepared with good cleaning supplies. Get a good enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle or Simple Solution. Blot the area well so all of the liquid comes up. Then spray the cleaner in and wait for it to work. You must clean the area well, otherwise the urine or fecal smell can give the pup mixed signals. 
-figure out what her limit is and take her out before she reaches it. If she has an accident if left for 4 hours, take her out every 3 for example. 

You must be patient, fair, and consistent. If she whines in the crate, that is fine. Toss a toy or treat in there each time she goes in. Make it a fun time. Do not reward her for whining by letting her out. Feed her meals in there. Throw treats in there to get her used to the area. Soon she will associate the area with positive thoughts and might get better about remaining in there.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

every puppy i have ever had has thrown a tantrum when put in the crate. i promise, it will get better and easier, unles you give in and she trains you to let her out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Puppies are not born magically knowing where they should pee, that's something that you have to teach her. It's a process that can take several weeks to several months. 

Here are some links that can help you with housebreaking and crate training: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-time-owner/165774-gsd-puppy-primer-tips.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html


----------



## PrideofTrinitysOnyx (Nov 23, 2012)

We got onyx at 8weeks, (he is now 5 months) he cried and cried and cried in his crate. He covered it with a blanket and left him alone. We just let him cry. Be patient! After about 4 days, he stopped crying at night and slept all night! As for the peeing in the house, we took him out every 2 hours when we were home and took him out the same door every time. He had accidents, but after about 4 weeks, he knew all he had to do was sit by the door and we would take him out to potty. The key is to be patient! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

